# New Samyang Cine Prime lenses coming to Canon EF, EF-M and RF mounts



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 13, 2020)

> Samyang is bringing a new line of CINE prime lenses to the Canon EF, EF-M and RF mounts.
> *Samyang CINE Prime lenses*
> 
> Samyang Cine 24 T1.5
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Boblblawslawblg (Aug 13, 2020)

Nice, I was more hoping for the Sigma 85 1.4 to be announced for EF-M. Hopefully they announce it before my itchy trigger finger presses buy on this guy.


----------



## Besisika (Aug 13, 2020)

Price? the 24 T1.5 seems interesting


----------



## jvillain (Aug 13, 2020)

I'm not exactly sure who is going to stick a huge honking Cine lens on an EF-M camera. Are these a rebranding of the existing Xeen cine primes with new a new mount?


----------



## cayenne (Aug 13, 2020)

I wish they'd come out with some reasonably prices anamorphic EF and even RF lenses.....

I'd love these not only for video but I like to shoot STILLS with them, the images are something I'm experimenting with, using the SLR magic adaptor on a couple of EF taking lenses I have, but rather than deal with all the diopters, leveling the adapter, etc...Id like 1-2 good quality anamorphic lenses to shoot with....

I dunno why they can't seem to do this, while on other mounts, there are a few decent ones coming out ( I think recently ones for Sony mounts and MFT came out, forgot the brand)....

C


----------



## BroderLund (Aug 13, 2020)

So RF is essentially then the EF version with build in adapter. Like Sigma does with most of their e-mount lenses.

EDIT: Talking about these RF Samyang lenses, not RF in general.


----------



## pj1974 (Aug 14, 2020)

BroderLund said:


> So RF is essentially then the EF version with build in adapter. Like Sigma does with most of their e-mount lenses.



No. Canon RF lenses are actually quite different in design to Canon EF lenses.
The rear element can be larger, due to a number of factors, but here are the 2 main ones:
1) the throat diameter and
2) the angle that light needs to pass through to hit the sensor (which is closer in RF to the mount than in EF).
(short back focus)

Here's a video that explains some of the differences between RF and EF mount / lenses.


----------



## Amy Worrall (Aug 14, 2020)

pj1974 said:


> No. Canon RF lenses are actually quite different in design to Canon EF lenses.



I think @BroderLund was meaning that in this case, it appears that Samyang have built RF lenses without taking advantage of any of the unique things RF lenses can offer…


----------



## pj1974 (Aug 15, 2020)

Amy Worrall said:


> I think @BroderLund was meaning that in this case, it appears that Samyang have built RF lenses without taking advantage of any of the unique things RF lenses can offer…



Ah, yes, gotcha... now I see what BroderLund probably meant.

Thanks Amy for clarifying!


----------



## davidespinosa (Aug 16, 2020)

These Samyang lenses are manual focus only, right ?


----------



## Baron_Karza (Aug 16, 2020)

any of these going to be anamorphic?


----------



## Baron_Karza (Aug 16, 2020)

jvillain said:


> I'm not exactly sure who is going to stick a huge honking Cine lens on an EF-M camera. Are these a rebranding of the existing Xeen cine primes with new a new mount?



probably someone who owns an M series camera.

But what is different with cine lenses vs regular still lenses? Are they anamorphic?


----------



## jvillain (Aug 16, 2020)

Baron_Karza said:


> probably someone who owns an M series camera.
> 
> But what is different with cine lenses vs regular still lenses? Are they anamorphic?



The one that makes me question the M mount is that most cine lenses have a standard front diameter 95mm being a common one. So every cine lens made by that maufacturer will have that front diameter and that diameter has to be big enough to accommodate the largest lens. This is done so they match up with matte boxes because most cine lenses don't have front threads for screw on filters. 

Other differences are cine lenses are measured in T stops rather than F stops to keep exposure accurate across shots. They are also calibrated for distance which requires extra testing. That allows you to measure from the sensor plane to the subject and dial in the focus with out having to look through the camera. Color matching is also important. They have gears for follow focus, apature adjustment and zoom if applicable. Finally more effort is put into focus breathing and parfocal aspects as racking focus is a pretty common way to direct your attention to the right place.



davidespinosa said:


> These Samyang lenses are manual focus only, right ?



I am not sure you can say all but I can't think of any cine lens that has auto-focus capability. I am wondering what the future holds. In the past people who used cine lenses had a myriad of reasons for not wanting auto focus. The biggest being a group of people would confuse where you want the focus to be. But when you look at modern IAF like in the R5 you can put the target on a particular person and it will follow them through a crowd staying locked on the eye to a degree even a dedicated focus puller would have trouble keeping up with. Hunting and jerky focus used to be a thing with auto focus as well. But as DPAF has shown that can be cured as well. So I am wondering if AF is going to get a re-think in cine lenses in the future. Keeping all the benifits of current cine lenses while adding AF capability would be great, but cine lenses are already ungodly expensive. But if any one goes there I suspect it will be Canon and on an RF mount.


----------



## PerKr (Aug 17, 2020)

Baron_Karza said:


> probably someone who owns an M series camera.
> 
> But what is different with cine lenses vs regular still lenses? Are they anamorphic?



In the case of the Samyang lenses, I'm guessing it's the same as for their previous SLR/Cine lenses so basically having aperture and focus rings that are intended to be used with gear mechanisms as well as giving the T-stop rather than F-stop. Basically an adaptation of their standard lenses to function better in a video setup.


----------



## cayenne (Aug 17, 2020)

Baron_Karza said:


> any of these going to be anamorphic?


I wish....

I wish I could find ANY reasonably priced EF or even RF mount lenses that are anamorphic.....but for some reason, they don't seem to be very plentiful at all.

I really like to shoot stills anamorphically too....I think it gives an interesting image, but all I can do for my EF mount is us an adapter for a limited number of taking lenses and that is a PITA to set up and keep set up walking around shooting....

C


----------



## jvillain (Aug 18, 2020)

cayenne said:


> I wish....
> 
> I wish I could find ANY reasonably priced EF or even RF mount lenses that are anamorphic.....but for some reason, they don't seem to be very plentiful at all.
> 
> ...


We all wish for that. There are no RF anamorphics period. For FF EF mount anamorphics there are probably a few but expensive. The real action if you are looking for cheap is MFT. But by far the most anamorphics are crop lenses as Super 35 has been the standard for video for decades and will be for at least a while longer. But there aren't really any cheap ones. 

Since Sirui and SLR Magic at least know a guy, that knows a guy that has the tooling to create anamorphic lenses they are probably the most likely to come out with some thing affordable in an EF mount. In the mean time we is kind of hosed. China where you at? Here is a niche for you to fill.


----------



## Jack Jian (Aug 18, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


So their interest in EF-M mount seems to show that the next M series will have serious video capability that production people will actually use it (along with their S35 A cam). This is interesting.


----------



## Baron_Karza (Aug 18, 2020)

Jack Jian said:


> So their interest in EF-M mount seems to show that the next M series will have serious video capability that production people will actually use it (along with their S35 A cam). This is interesting.


Hopefully it won't overheat. Since the sensor is smaller, might be a possibility. But then again, the hammer seems to never go away...


----------

